# ich hab da ein problem mit nem bild



## olfvanthunder (27. Jul 2007)

Kann mir bitte jemand hafen?

ich hab ein bild im .jpg-format und möchte, dass ich des wasser, welches sich im hintergrund von ner freundin von mir befindet, in bewegung bringen und weis ned wie des geht. abgesehen davon bin ich nur ein anfänger in java und bitte die szu beachten.

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir bei meinem problem helfen^^

fg

olfvanthunder


----------



## The_S (27. Jul 2007)

WTF? Was hat eine Freundin mit Java zu tun? Und was ... hääääääääääääääää? Ich checks net :shock:


----------



## der JoJo (27. Jul 2007)

ich glaube mal der meint das seine Freundin einen Desktophintergrund hat, oder auf einem Photo von seiner Freundin hinter der das Meer ist. Problem ist nur: einfach mal so schnell ein paar wellen annimieren is ni so einfach

#edit
eine gute Wasser annimation braucht seine Zeit
für SiedlerIII next generation ham die 2 in worten "zwei" *JAHRE* für das Wasser gebraucht


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (27. Jul 2007)

Mir ist vor allem nicht klar, was das Thema mit Java 3D zu tun hat...


----------



## The_S (27. Jul 2007)

wobei, jetzt wo ich so drüber nachdenke ... er hat ein digitales foto auf dem Rechner. Darauf ist seine Freundin zusehen, die vor dem Meer/einem See/einem Glas wasser () befindet. Jetzt möchte er dieses Bild in ein Java-Programm laden und das Wasser im Hintergrund animieren. Das animierte Bild wird dann in der Anwendung angezeigt.

Richtig!?


----------



## Quaxli (27. Jul 2007)

Nimm ein gutes Grafikprogramm und mach ein animiertes GIF draus.


----------



## olfvanthunder (27. Jul 2007)

genau du hasts erfasst hobbit im blutrausch^^
ich will eig nur des wasser etwas animieren, muss nix großartiges sein, soll nur so aussehen, als ob sich des wasser etwas bewegen würde. ich hab ma ein tutorial gefunden, aba ich kanns jetzt nimma finden... vllt könnt ihm rija nen tipp geben, wo ich suchen soll


----------



## olfvanthunder (27. Jul 2007)

und welches programm soll ich deiner meinung nach verwenden, quaxli


----------



## Seppel (29. Jul 2007)

Lass doch mehrere Bilder hintereinander immer wieder in eine Schleife ablaufen.


----------

